# Lock Old Threads



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Just a suggestion, but it seems like the quality of many of the threads could go up if you locked ones that hadn't been posted to for lets say 3 months or so. Over and over, I see old threads that have out dated posts in them posted to. My guess is this is an effect of the "Here are similar threads we found." However, the forums aren't busy enough and most of the similar threads are very old. For example while making this post, the year of the last post of the threads offered to me are 2008 2007 and 3x 2006. Maybe you shouldn't lock old threads, but making threads that haven't been posted to in 3 months not show up on the list might be a good idea. Basically I am suggesting some kind of automated thing here as not to give the forum admins too much work. In honesty, there should be moderators here that lock topics after they go too far off topic (which is regular, especially in any thread with 100+ messages). But that would be too much work.

I have been thinking about making this suggestion for a while, but this post about Comcast cablecards with noncurrent information about FiOS cablecards is what really got me annoyed today.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416094


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I just thought of another option. That is if you lock threads that haven't been posted to in a long time (3 months), still show them on the "Here are similar threads we found" list. However, if they chose one of those that are old and locked, instead of posting in that thread have a new thread started with a referral link to the old one. I have no idea how vBulletin is setup behind the scenes, so my suggestions may be easy to implement and they may not be.


----------

